# 98 200sx door panel removal?



## fightonfire59 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey all, I'm new to do-it-yourself stuff when it comes to cars. I want to install new front speakers in my 200sx and I can't seem to find any pictures or instructions for removing the door panels...I'm sure I could tear the door panel off with ease, but I would like to be able to put it back on when I'm finished. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.

-Tyler


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

if you can wait till after the weekend i might be able to get you some pictures.
If not...
When you remove the panel the plastic clips will pull out of the board, so use a tool to pry the clip against the metal, if you just pull you will remove half of the clips from the board... not good to hold it on in future.
remove the screw in the door handle trim and the arm rest
that's all i can remember...


----------



## fightonfire59 (Nov 15, 2008)

I can definitely wait, I won't be doing this until around christmas when I actually receive the speakers....pictures would be great!
Even if you can't get them, thanks for your help so far


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

Their a couple of screws and clips just use a phillips screw driver i was at the junk yard yesterday and i took both door panels off a 200sx in 7-10 min you can do it too. remember if it doesnt come off with ease then you did something wrong dont force anything and you'll be ok. and the speakers im not too familiar on that but the door panels if you sit down and observe it patiently you can do it just make sure you put the screws in a safe spot so you dont loose any of them good luck bro


----------



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

Look at the stickies for the Sentra sedan detailed service manual. I took the doors off my Sentra sedan with help from a friend. You need to unscrew screw in door handle and the door pull, unclip the power window/lock from door pull, and the trickiest thing was to get the bezzle from around the door pull off without cracking it. Be very gentle. Then I think just work the area around the door to get the panel off. The panel sort of hangs on the top of the door too.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

fightonfire59 said:


> Hey all, I'm new to do-it-yourself stuff when it comes to cars. I want to install new front speakers in my 200sx and I can't seem to find any pictures or instructions for removing the door panels...I'm sure I could tear the door panel off with ease, but I would like to be able to put it back on when I'm finished. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> -Tyler


Go around the panel and unscrew any screw you see, including the cover around the handle in the inside door. Then use a screw driver or even your hand to pop it off. There are clips so be gentle.


----------

